# What the *blank* Happened?!



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

Seriously? The Mavericks lost to the Lakers?! The Pistons lost to the Jazz?! The Suns lost to the Hornets?! What the *blank* happened to the NBA last night?!

(this thread has been blanked for your protection)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The *blank* if I know... Twilight Zone


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Injuries? 

Amare is injured. 

Both James Jones and Barbosa are our +10 point guy and they didn't play tonight. 

We've been playing quite a few games lately and our shooting has been HORRIBLE. It's not because the opponent team played great defense on us. We keep shooting bricks and only has some "burst' once in a while. 


Looks like Diaw was in foul trouble. Got 3 fouls at the half. 

Nash was cold. 


We need to drive the ball inside if we are so darn cold. I didn't watch the game 'cause it's not on national TV but all I see on Yahoo Sports game channel is "Nash missed a jumper", "J. Jackson missed a jumper (0/5 by the way), Eddie House missed a jumper (3/13 didn't help), ...... all those jumpers. 


We just need some rest and get our rhyme back.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> The *blank* if I know... Twilight Zone


 After seeing that game, I just gotta say:

That *blank* was the biggest *blanking* *blank* I have ever *blank* *blank*!! Talk about a *blanking* *blank* baboon!! *blank*!!


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Injuries?
> 
> Amare is injured.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree with you more. I have the league pass, and I just about went crazy everytime I saw them brick.

My analysis of the game? We *blanked* up.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

For those of you interested in our injuries problems: 
-------
The Suns training room must look like a MASH unit.

Amare - Knee - Out til Feb
Grant - Knee - Out til March
Barbosa - Knee - Out 3 to 4 weeks
JR - Sprained ankle - Day to day, as are we all
Burke - Bad neck, shoulder
Ford - Sprained ankle
Eddie - Hammy problems
KT - Hope he is ok

The news this morning said that 9 players were receiving treatment for various injuries. Who else is ailing that we have not heard about?

If anyone else is injured, to even a minor degree, each game will be a dog fight. Every injury puts more wear and tear on the remaining players, thus making them more prone to accidents/injury.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Regardless of are injuries we just have not shot the ball well enough the last couple of games.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Pistons were too tired out after Clips last night. :angel:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mavericks and Lakers is more like a historical thing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Pistons were too tired out after Clips last night. :angel:


I *thought* the Hornets would be too tired after playing a 100 pt. game against Sac last night. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Pistons were too tired out after Clips last night. :angel:


 LOL... it's always great to meet someone with a good sense of humor. The best part of this post is it's probably true. Those Clips worked 'em hard last night... when they, um, weren't fouling Ben Wallace.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

As I was leaving the game, I kept saying to myself "*blank**blakn*it What the *blank* in *blank*ing *blank* just happened with those *blank**blank* *blank**blank*ing *blank*s?!? This *blank*ing sucks!" (sorry, couldn't resist)

Oh well. I'll be in Memphis when the boys are there on Sat. If we stink up the place, at least the crowd will be less likely to kill me.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> As I was leaving the game, I kept saying to myself "*blank**blakn*it What the *blank* in *blank*ing *blank* just happened with those *blank**blank* *blank**blank*ing *blank*s?!? This *blank*ing sucks!" (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Oh well. I'll be in Memphis when the boys are there on Sat. If we stink up the place, at least the crowd will be less likely to kill me.


lol 

Ok, I was thinking this morning... what if D'Antoni told them NOT to drive in? It's obvious that our shooting has been poor but driving in can cause injuries much easier? I mean we already have 9 players injured. Can we afford to have one more if somebody drives in and steps on somebody else' foot or falls down hard?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

^ I never really did think about that. Perhaps they are trying to preserve the player's health that we have left while still pulling out a win. I would, the situation is getting desperate. Thanks for bringing that up...now I wont be so mad at our lack of freethrows in the coming games, its probably for a good cause O_O


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hawks beat the Cavs 100-94 tonight.. 


Joe Johnson had 18 pts 9 boards.


so they shocked another team haha. although Cavs are struggling


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Hawks beat the Cavs 100-94 tonight..
> 
> 
> Joe Johnson had 18 pts 9 boards.
> ...


Cavs better get used to it. Their stock will REALLY go to hell once James jumps ship. (c'mon, you actually believe the NBA would keep him in Cleveland?)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Cavs better get used to it. Their stock will REALLY go to hell once James jumps ship. (c'mon, you actually believe the NBA would keep him in Cleveland?)



Eh, I don't know if he's gonna leave. He almost seems to get insulted when everyone assumes. He would be the most hated man in Ohio if he took off. I think he'd want to at least be able to come back to his home state.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This Suns forum is so quiet lately!!!! Everybody on vacation already? lol 

The problem with Cavs is 4th quarter execution. I've seen quite a few Cavs games on national TV and they make terrible mistakes towards the end, including Lebron. Lebron still has a lot of room to grow. His decision making still shows youth.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> This Suns forum is so quiet lately!!!! Everybody on vacation already? lol
> 
> The problem with Cavs is 4th quarter execution. I've seen quite a few Cavs games on national TV and they make terrible mistakes towards the end, including Lebron. Lebron still has a lot of room to grow. His decision making still shows youth.



lol maybe everyone is so stunned we lost to the Hornets? We play them again right after Mavs so. We can get revenge. But it's prolly quiet cuz we haven't had a game for a couple of days I think.


Cavs also have a problem in stopping teams. Hughes also needs to step up be a 2nd scorer for them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> lol maybe everyone is so stunned we lost to the Hornets? We play them again right after Mavs so. We can get revenge. But it's prolly quiet cuz we haven't had a game for a couple of days I think.
> 
> 
> Cavs also have a problem in stopping teams. Hughes also needs to step up be a 2nd scorer for them.



LOL! Stunned they lost to the Hornets? Then I guess everyone would just roll over and die if they lose to the Raptors or Hawks (seeing as they have the worst records in the league right now).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL! Stunned they lost to the Hornets? Then I guess everyone would just roll over and die if they lose to the Raptors or Hawks (seeing as they have the worst records in the league right now).


lol yeah really. Hornets aren't even that bad this yr, and are better than Raps or Hawks. I was kidding. That Chris Paul though looks like he can be a star. 

But time and time again teams lose to inferior opponents. Spurs lost to Hawks. I'm sure we'll lose again when we're not suppose to.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> lol yeah really. Hornets aren't even that bad this yr, and are better than Raps or Hawks. I was kidding. That Chris Paul though looks like he can be a star.
> 
> But time and time again teams lose to inferior opponents. Spurs lost to Hawks. I'm sure we'll lose again when we're not suppose to.


I know what you mean. At one time or another we all say .."how'd we lose to them?" :laugh:


----------

